# Lowering Sprinkler Head (PICS)



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey guys. Just recently had Tiftuf installed about a month ago. So far things looking ok however I did notice a couple heads higher than I would like especially where my kids are going to be running around playing on it. I have attached a few pictures.

My questions are 1) how difficult is it to drop the sprinkler head a bit and 2) when is the best time of the year to do this? With it getting cooler and growing season pretty much over, is it best to do this in the spring when it starts to warm up?

Any advice/tips would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You might not have to. They often sink a quarter inch or so over time as the grass grows in. Might be ok by Spring.

Otherwise, you'll need to dig it up and dig down slightly lower and reposition it.

Top dressing is another possible solution.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if you ever end up leveling with sand it should even out id think.


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

I do plan on leveling with sand in the spring. Maybe I will see how it looks after that.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

abovepargolfer said:


> I do plan on leveling with sand in the spring. Maybe I will see how it looks after that.


Just keep the sand away from the top of the sprinkler...it can clog up the mechanism if it gets inside.


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

Green said:


> abovepargolfer said:
> 
> 
> > I do plan on leveling with sand in the spring. Maybe I will see how it looks after that.
> ...


Is there a way to cover them so that doesn't happen?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

abovepargolfer said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > abovepargolfer said:
> ...


You might have to get creative. Or, you could just mark the heads and try your best to keep the sand a few inches away. It will eventually migrate on it's own, but you at least won't get piles of it right on top of the heads.

I've had a couple of rotor heads get messed up over time and need to be replaced and that was just from the sand in my soil, no top dressing was done.


----------

